# Hutch Making?



## WaffleTheif (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, so after getting advice from everyone, I think I'm going to build a hutch! (Though I'll buy a cheap cage while working on my own) I need to know how; I know nothing about building or anything!! Thanks!

~Waffle


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 4, 2013)

I think you should start with a pre-built hutch. You'll have more time to devote to learning how to look after your new bunny. Then, when you've got your bunny and he's got a roof over his head, get out a book about wood-working from the library, or grab some free plans from your local hardware store and look at how construction is done. It will take you a while to learn and, if you don't know anything yet, you won't be capable of building one in the short term if you plan on getting your bunny soon. Aim to learn some basic woodworking skills and look at building some additions for your bunny later. You will also need tools to build one, and if your family doesn't already have them, it will cost you a lot of money to get them. You'll need a drill and some clamps and hammer and screwdrivers and lots of stuff. To buy it all at once will be expensive. A homemade hutch is a great idea, but probably not a good option for you right now if you want to get your bunny soon.


----------



## majorv (Jun 4, 2013)

Have you searched the internet for free plans? See if you can find one you like. That's how we found a hutch to build for my daughter's 3 rabbits. If you aren't handy with tools it would be a lot easier if you had someone help you that is. Pre-built wood hutches can be expensive, but if you found a good deal on a basic one then you could add to it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 5, 2013)

I stumbled across this site the other day. I know it says they are for dogs, but they are a better size actually for rabbits. They may need to be modified in some places to prevent a bunny from squeezing through in a couple places, but the photos might get you thinking...
http://thedogkennelcollection.com/splash.php


----------



## WaffleTheif (Jun 5, 2013)

BlueEyes,
Thank you for bringing up that sight, but it looks WAY too complicated for me. My sister could help, my mom...no. My dad's blind, and my little brother is 7, so he'd just get in the way, although he could help with hammering a few nails in, maybe.  I was thinking something smaller. Hm. This is going to be hard.

~Waffle


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 5, 2013)

Something small still requires you to learn how to do it first. As it's a home for bunnies it has to be constructed properly. I'd take up woodwork another time, and start with something that isn't so important. Get your skills up over time, and THEN make a mega-majestic bunny mansion.


----------



## WaffleTheif (Jun 5, 2013)

curiouscarrot,
Good idea. I'll do that. Thanks guys!

~Waffle


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 5, 2013)

In the past, I looked at pics and just reverse engineered and cut the dimensions down to fit my needs--that said I've been around for several decades, have a complete wood shop, and several engineering degrees. Those dog ones look really nice and can be adapted for bunnies, but they are definitely not for an ill equipped novice. I'd start watching the paper and other ads for pet supplies and talk to local vets offices about your needs and $ limits. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 5, 2013)

curiouscarrot said:


> Something small still requires you to learn how to do it first. As it's a home for bunnies it has to be constructed properly. I'd take up woodwork another time, and start with something that isn't so important. Get your skills up over time, and THEN make a mega-majestic bunny mansion.


 
There is no need to rain on the OP's ideas here.

Waffle... There is nothing wrong with looking at these ideas and building something simple. As long as you have the know how to measure, cut, and nail, a basic hutch is pretty simple to put together. You do not need to be some woodwork expert to build something secure and comfy for a rabbit.
Look at stuff out there and find something simple but cute.
It will be hard work, but heck if I can build stuff, I think you could too 
Just keep researching, you dont need to jump into getting a rabbit right away so theres lots of time. Finding the perfect spot to put the hutch, calculating how big the "outdoor" area will be, how about the inside away from the elements are? Which direction will the wind blow? will it blow through the door of the indoor area? Little things about planning to think about but I think you can do it.

But remember simple works too.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder about something like this as a starting point -- don't really have to "build."
http://www.optionspluskennels.com/bronzeseries-dog-kennels.htm

or

http://www.doghouses.com/dog-kennels/dog-kennels-and-runs/728+4295133592+4295133593.cfm


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 5, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> There is no need to rain on the OP's ideas here.


I wasn't trying to do that, I just got the impression from the other posts that OP was keen on getting the bunny as soon as possible. Even when you know how to do it, there's a time factor involved in constructing something. If OP wants to build the hutch and get the bunny down the track, of course that's an option, I just thought because they already had almost saved the money that the bunny was the priority. 



Watermelons said:


> As long as you have the know how to measure, cut, and nail, a basic hutch is pretty simple to put together.


Unfortunately, OP doesn't know any of those things - yet (says in first post doesn't know anything). I also got the impression that they and the sister were quite young, so there might be issues with who is allowed loose with woodworking tools. They might need to find somebody skilled to show them how to use a saw, or a drill, and a hammer. There's a lot of potential to hurt yourself until you know what you are doing. Also, when you are doing your first project, you have to be prepared to make mistakes and you might need extra bits to use if you cut something too short or split it, or whatever. 

OP, I'm not trying to discourage you. Aim high! I've just had ideas to do things from scratch and it does take time and effort. I just wanted to make you aware of that, not put you off, or rain on your parade. 

Sorry if I have.


----------



## WaffleTheif (Jun 6, 2013)

Watermelons,
Thank you. I'm not *trying* to "jump into getting a rabbit", just excited! DOn't worry, I am doing all I can to learn about rabbits and prove my responsibility before I get one. I have to wait at least a month because of my other pets. (overwhelmed here!) 
You gave me a lot of calculating and studying to do of my outdoors. Hm. I've certainly got my work cut out for me!

~Waffle


----------



## WaffleTheif (Jun 6, 2013)

curiouscarrot,

I guess I am kind of young. But my sister is A LOT older (10 years older then me). I don't want to be called or treated like a child, though. I can do things older people can too, maybe even better. 
It's okay. I know you weren't trying to "rain on my parade" or anything, but when I got that one post, I felt like a little kid. Just for once, I want to be treated like an adult, everyone acts like I'm a baby, but I'm not. Anyways, thanks for clearing that up.

~Waffle


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 6, 2013)

WaffleTheif said:


> Just for once, I want to be treated like an adult,


Believe me, I wasn't trying to treat you like a kid. I was going by my own experiences, and I'm OLD . Figuring something out for the first time takes time and effort, and the safety considerations arise because of inexperience, not age. I wanted to build a hutch myself, but I'd need to buy a jigsaw so it wasn't cost-effective, and I've already got most other tools I'd need. If you spend a fortune on tools and materials, it's less that you've got to pay for your bunny and his toys and food and whatever. Also, if you are not otherwise interested in woodworking, it's a lot of money to buy the tools which you might not use much. People just dole out information, some of it's useful, some isn't. That's the good thing about the internet, you can just ignore stuff if you don't like it.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok I could have sworn we had a thread on here that had pictures of members outdoor hutches and housing. I have been looking for it for 2 days but can't find it. Unless I'm going crazy and there never was one?


----------



## WaffleTheif (Jun 7, 2013)

All's good!  Thank for your help, guys.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 7, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> Ok I could have sworn we had a thread on here that had pictures of members outdoor hutches and housing. I have been looking for it for 2 days but can't find it. Unless I'm going crazy and there never was one?


 
We've had lots of members look to build their own hutches... I know theres a thread of outdoor hutches. I remember one crazy massive outdoor hutch that somebody had posted and I wanted it!


----------

